# blue water



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

filter operation does running filter 24/7 create any problems,i have ac 1400 and fluva 4c plus power head in 75 gal with fish and plants


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nope, I have a Marineland Penguin 200 (50Gph) that is runing 24/7 along with a suitable powerhead.

My understanding, creating some current in the aquarium help to agitate the water surface allowing for the bubbles to exchange the harmful gases with oxygen. Essentially it stops your tank from becoming stagnant.

At the same time the filter helps to scrub the water keeping it fresh and clear of dabre, and gives a place for benificial bactera to grow.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The only problem I know of with filters is when the current is too strong for your fish. Some fish don't like current but for most it would have to be really strong to be too much for them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas are the only fish I know of who dont fare well with currents.A filter is meant to be ran 24/7,especially for the BB.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of Killifish don't like strong currents either but my answer didn't really answer the question, yes filters are supposed to be on all the time, that's what they are made for .


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup the filter should run 24/7, as for current you don't know if they like it sometimes untill you try it.

I have a huge power head in my african cichlid tank and they don't swim in the direct current but they do swim around in the reflected currents.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

yes, run your filter all the time. You can tell by looking at a fish what kind of current they are built for - bullet shaped fish can take all kinds of fast water, fish with big floaty fins not so much. If you get a filter with flow control you can adjust the flow, otherwise, make sure you buy from someplace with a good exchange policy if you're not sure.


----------

